# mener / amener / emmener / ramener - choix du préfixe



## gvergara

Salut:
C'est peut-être une question trop génerale, mais je n'ai jamais pu trouver dans les livres de grammaire ou dans le dictionnaire quelle est la différence entre ces 4 verbes. J'ai tout essayé, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une explication convaincante. J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider, merci.

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil traite de la différence des verbes mis en titre. Si vous ne vous intéressez pas à la différence entre les préfixes de _mener_, mais à la différence entre _apporter_ et _amener_, ou _emporter_ et _emmener_, voir ce fil. Voir également le fil apporter / emporter / rapporter - choix du préfixe.


----------



## Agnès E.

*- Ramener* signifie amener vers soi ou vers quelque chose quelqu'un qui était loin ou parti.
_Il faudra que je ramène Gonzalo chez lui à 5 heures pour qu'il prenne son train de 6 heures._
Voici un exemple d'usage.

- *Mener* est davantage utilisé de nos jours pour diriger.
_C'est toujours Gonzalo qui mène le groupe, il a vraiment une âme de chef !_
Voici un exemple d'usage. 

- *Amener* vient de mener par la main, c'est-à-dire diriger quelqu'un dans une direction, qui est celle d'où l'on parle. Cette personne viendra vers cet endroit.
_Je suis vraiment contente car demain, Gonzalo amène son frère à la soirée ; ça fait longtemps qu'on ne l'a pas vu !_
Voici un exemple d'usage (question 7).

- *Emmener* signifie prendre quelqu'un avec soi pour aller quelque part. On part de là où l'on est pour aller ailleurs.
_J'ai la voiture ce soir ; tu veux que je t'emmènes à ton rendez-vous ?_
Voici un exemple d'usage. 

Je pense que le Trésor de la langue française et ses nombreux exemples devraient vous aider également.


----------



## silvia sanz

Bonjour !

J'ai toujours des problèmes avec les verbes _amener, emmener._ Je voudrais savoir si leur emploi est correcte dans ce contexte :

_Un jour, un homme arrive chez eux et, après avoir parlé avec le père, il *amène *les de petites filles avec lui, loin de leur maison et de leur famille. Lorsqu'ils arrivent à une grande ville, il les *emmène* (dans les sens de "les laisse, les place) dans deux maisons différentes._

_Merci !_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Le e de emmener vient du préfixe latin "ex" = hors
J'emmène une personne = je la prends avec moi pour la conduire hors d'où je viens.
Le a de amener vient du préfixe latin "ad" = vers
j'amène une personne = je la prends avec moi pour la conduire où je vais.​ 
Je vais de France en Suisse.
Je pars de France et j'emmène mes enfants avec moi (j'en emmène mes enfants).
Je vais en Suisse et j'amène mes enfants avec moi (j'y amène mes enfants).​ 
emporter et apporter: idem, pour des choses.​ 
Je pars de France et j'emporte mes livres avec moi (j'en emporte mes livres).
Je vais en Suisse et j'apporte mes livres avec moi (j'y apporte mes livres).​ 
_il *emmène *les de petites filles avec lui, loin de leur maison et de leur famille (d'où)._
_il les *amène* dans deux maisons différentes (vers où)._​ 
Et... Bon courage!​


----------



## didier48

salut,

je suis un peu confus avec les mots: *amener*, *emmener* et *mener*. Quand je peux utiliser quoi ?

Merci d’avance, Didier


----------



## Talant

Salut,

Jette un coup d'oeil là dessus.

amener / emmener / ramener / mener
apporter, rapporter / emporter, remporter


----------



## ericvigar

Bonjour,
j'ai lu une nouvelle d'un quotidien sur internet et il y avait cette phrase "Des occupants du camping l'auraient emmené à la barrière où les secours ont été contactés" Dans ce cas là il aurait dû utiliser amener n'est ce pas?
Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
J'aurais tendance à dire que tu as raison, si on est puriste, mais l'usage est assez tolérant.
Ici on privilégie le lieu de destination, donc amener serait plus approprié. Mais on aurait pu dire "des occupants l'auraient emmené jusqu'à la barrière ..."


----------



## Anne345

Normalement (TLFI) _amener_ fait référence au lieu où se trouve celui qui parle ou à un lieu indiqué par lui. Alors que _emmener_ est simplement mener d'un lieu à un autre. 

Donc, je peux amener ou emmener ma fille n'importe où. Mais mon mari emmène ma fille quelque part et il ne l'amènera que si je suis déjà là !


----------



## raphaelenka

Pour expliquer à mes élèves je leur [dis]:

aller + chose = emporter Je suis au mcdo mais je n'y reste pas, j'emporte mon repas
venir + chose = apporter. Je viens chez toi ce soir et j'apporte une bouteille de vin

aller + personne = emmener. Je vais en disco et j'emmène un copain.
venir + personne = amener. Je viens à ta fête et j'amène mon ami.

Cela dit, il est vrai que j'entends, mais alors plus que souvent, les francophones qui disent amener à la place de apporter et emmener.


----------



## LaCosmopolitana

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours cru que le "mener" de emmener et amener avait rapport avec  le mot "main"? Aussi que ces deux verbes ne s'utilisent uniquement que par rapport a des personnes alors qu'apporter et emporter sont pour les choses.

Merci de clarifier.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si "mener" vient de "main", mais l'idée est effectivement de guider quelqu'un en le tenant par la main.
On peut aussi (a-em)mener une bête, si on la guide par la bride, je crois.
(Et peut-être aussi par extention, un chien, si on le tient en laisse ???)


----------



## Anne345

Il n'y a aucun rapport entre _mener_ et _main_. _Mener_ vient du latin _mino_ qui signifiait "mener une bête devant soi", et dont la forme initiale _minor_ signifie _menacer_. Ce dernier mot est lui même issu du dérivé de _minor_.  

[…]


----------



## lenticule

"Cette déception a ____Claudine à abréger de moitié le temps qu'elle s'était proposé de demeurer dans sa ville natale" 

A. mener B. amener C. emmener D. rammener

j'hésite entre "mener" et "amener", le corrigé est "amener" mais mon intuition me mène à choisir "mener"; est-ce que je peux utiliser "mener " ici? 
bien que "amener" semble avoir plus de sens comme "causer"? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kajeetah

Je ne sais pas trop comment l'expliquer, mais c'est bien "amener" qu'il faut choisir.
Peut-être parce qu'on parle d'un chemin qui est fait dans la tête... alors que "mener" est plus concret.
Ou alors c'est parce que le chemin se fait tout seul, sans quelqu'un pour accompagner.
J'ai été amenée à faire un choix. (c'est moi seule qui ai fait ce choix)
J'ai été menée en bateau (quelqu'un m'a manipulée du début jusqu'à la fin)
Je ne suis absolument pas sûre de l'explication, c'est juste mon intuition!


----------



## lenticule

Larousse a dit: "mener" peut utiliser comme "guider, diriger, entrainer vers.."..
par exemple:" Cette politique nous mènera à la faillite"
alors que "amener" est "avoir pour conséquences", "causer" "provoquer" par exemple "la grèle amène bien des dégats"

 si je veux dire " Ca m'amènera bien des ennuis" , est-ce correct d'exprimer comme "Ca me mènera à bien des ennuis” ? 

Je ne peux pas voir les différencesT_T


----------



## Kajeetah

Alors j'essaie encore, toujours avec mon intuition...

"Cette décision a *amené* Claudine à abréger..."
La décision est le point de départ, ensuite Claudine prend sa décision
"Cette politique nous *mènera* à la faillite."
Si on continue à faire cette politique (long processus, la politique en question est présente tout le long du chemin qui aboutit à la faillite)

 je n'essaie pas du tout t'établir une règle, juste d'expliquer comment je ressens la différence entre les deux exemples


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonjour,

Bien que j´aie lu maintes et maintes fois les règles d´emploie de ces mots, je continue à les mélanger. Pourriez-vous m´indiquer si ces phrases sont correctes et si elles indiquent la même chose,svp?

- Je mène les enfants à l´école.
- J´amène les enfants à l´école.
- J´emmène les enfants à l´école.

Je profite aussi de ce message pour vous demander si le verbe Mener s´emploie aussi avec des personnes ou s´il faut l´éviter.

Merci d´avance.


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonjour!

Dans mon livre, il y a la phrase: *mener *les enfants à l´école. Est-ce que ça se dit?? Parce que ça me semble assez bizarre car j´ai toujours lu et entendu "Emmener à l´école" et le verbe mener avec des phrases comme: mener quelqu´un à faire quelque chose.
Quelle est la différence de sens entre mener et emmener à l´école?? 

Merci d´avance.


----------



## Marie3933

Mariquilla81 said:


> Dans mon livre, il y a la phrase: *mener *les enfants à l´école. Est-ce que ça se dit??


Bien sûr 



> Quelle est la différence de sens entre mener et emmener à l´école??


Il y a une petite différence. *"Mener qqn"*, c'est faire aller qqn avec soi, le conduire en l'accompagnant, sans préciser le sens du mouvement. Tandis que *"emmener qqn"* (mener qqn avec soi en allant d'un lieu dans un autre) précise le sens du mouvement : d'ici, où se situe (physiquement ou mentalement) l'énonciateur, vers là-bas. (Pour *"amener"*, le mouvement est inverse : de là-bas vers ici - l'ici et là de l'énonciateur).


----------



## Maître Capello

Mariquilla81 said:


> - Je mène les enfants à l´école.
> - J´amène les enfants à l´école.
> - J´emmène les enfants à l´école.


Ces trois phrases sont correctes, mais la seconde est a priori la plus naturelle, encore que tout dépende du contexte exact. En effet, _amener_ implique uniquement d'amener la personne du point A au point B, tandis que _emmener_ implique généralement de faire quelque chose au point B avec la personne.

_J'*amène* les enfants au cinéma._ → Je vais au cinéma avec eux, mais je ne regarde pas le film avec eux.
_J'*emmène* les enfants au cinéma._ → Je vais voir un film avec eux.

Quant à _mener_, il est également possible avec les personnes,  mais je ne l'emploierais pas dans le contexte des enfants à amener à l'école. En revanche, seul _mener_ convient dans la phrase suivante :

_L'officier mena ses hommes au combat._


----------



## annie21

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si mener et emmener sont synonymes dans les phrase suivantes:

Je te mènerai au restaurant ce soir.
Je t'emmènerai au restaurant ce soir.

Sont-ils interchangeables dans ces deux phrases?Merci!Je connais bien la différence entre emmener/ammener, ma question est: pourquoi emmener/mener peut être utilisé dans la même situation que j'ai citée[ un exemple donné par le petit Larousse]? ou sont-ils différents au sens même si dans la même situation. Est-ce que mener qn à l'école n'est pas correct?[corrigé par un professeur de français]. Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

Si comme on peut s'y attendre les deux personnes vont manger ensemble au restaurant, il faut bien dire _emmener_ et certainement pas _mener_.


----------



## Comtois

On dirait pourtant « je te mènerai à l'autel » (pour « le bon motif »).
Mais il est vrai qu'on dira « je t'emmènerai à l'hôtel » (je laisse à chacun l'appréciation du motif).


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _mener_, ce qui importe, c'est davantage le trajet que la destination, alors qu'avec _amener_, c'est le contraire. _Mener_ est donc proche de _conduire_.


----------



## annie21

Dans ce cas là, la différence entre mener et ammener ou emmener réside dans le véhicule. mener est toujours en véhicule, alors que ammener et emmener ne le sont pas nécessairement.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,


annie21 said:


> mener est toujours en véhicule


Non, pas nécessairement, cela peut vouloir dire simplement _conduire_ (dans le sens de _guider_) et on peut le faire à pied.

Au revoir


----------



## rayon J

J'ai tiré les trois phrases ci-dessous des exemples concernant la différence entre amener et emmener qu'on trouve sur Internet. 


1) Michel amènera son fils à la garderie avant de se rendre au travail demain. (Source : Banque de dépannage linguistique)
2) La nourrice emmène les enfants à l'école. (Source : www.françaisfacile.com)
3) J’amène ma mère chez le médecin au moins une fois par mois. (Source : Centre de communication écrite de l'Université de Monréal)

Pour moi, ces trois phrases sont pareilles mais on met tantô̂t "emmener" tantô̂t "amener". 

Pour le premier exemple, l'auteur explique ainsi : "Contrairement au verbe emmener, le verbe amener suppose qu'on quittera la personne conduite lorsqu'on arrivera à destination." Si on accepte cette explication, ne doit-on pas mettre le verbe "amener" à la place du verbe "emmener" du deuxième exemple, car la nourrice quittera sû̂rement les enfants après les avoir conduits à l'école?

Une autre question pour le troisième exemple : si je vis avec ma mère, reste chez le médecin pendant que ma mère subit un traitement et la ramène à la maison, doit-on dire que "j'emmène ma mère chez le médecin au moins une fois par mois."? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## volo

Bonjour RayonJ,

Pour ce qui est de la nourrice qui emmène les enfants à l’école, l’emploi de « emmener », qui voudrait que l’assistante maternelle reste avec les enfants, pourrait être à mon sens  justifié par le fait qu’elle ne part pas après les avoir conduits, mais reste devant l’école (à papoter avec d’autres AM) pour éviter de faire des trajets inutiles.


----------



## KennyHun

Si dans un langage familier je souhaite dire que je porte des plats du séjour dans la cuisine, pourrais-je utiliser les deux ? "Je vais emmener/amener les plats dans la cuisine." ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En relisant les messages précédents, les deux propositions sont similaires, surtout d'un point de vue familier.
_Emmener _(emporter en fait ici) indique que vous *partez *avec les plats pour *aller avec eux* à un endroit.
_Amener _(apporter en fait ici) indique que vous *aller déposer *les plats à un endroit.


----------

